# Sin más



## traduttrice

¿Cómo se debería decir “*Sin más*, saludo atte., …”?


----------



## NoOrK

Varias opciones:
(también depende del contexto, no es lo mismo en negativo que positivo)

Pero en general se aplica a algo que haces al instante después, así que tan simple como: *inmediatamente.* Aunque aquí te dejo otros ejemplos:

- *inmediatamente*, saludo atte (más literal)
- *Senza più storie*, saludo atte (negativo)


----------



## Mariano50

Nel contesto lo tradurrei con la perifrasi:
"Non essendoci altro, distinti saluti..."
Ma è solo un'idea, il mio spagnolo è da principianti! 
Saludos


----------



## irene.acler

NoOrK said:


> Varias opciones:
> (también depende del contexto, no es lo mismo en negativo que positivo)
> 
> Pero en general se aplica a algo que haces al instante después, así que tan simple como: *inmediatamente.* Aunque aquí te dejo otros ejemplos:
> 
> - *immediatamente*, saludo atte (más literal)
> - *Senza più storie*, saludo atte (negativo)


 
_Senza più storie_ a decir verdad no me gusta mucho!  E _immediatamente_ no creo que sea una traducción adecuada de _sin más_.
Bueno, es sólo mi opinión eh 
La opción de Mariano me gusta más.


----------



## Cecilio

Non si può dire "senz'altro" in questo caso?


----------



## irene.acler

No creo, porque _senz'altro_ se traduce con _sin duda, desde luego,_ que es algo distinto, no?


----------



## Cecilio

irene.acler said:


> No creo, porque _senz'altro_ se traduce con _sin duda, desde luego,_ que es algo distinto, no?



Pues sí, estás en lo cierto. Es un poco "falso amigo", ¿no? Por cierto, se dice en italiano "falso amico" como término lingüístico?


----------



## irene.acler

Sí sí, claro, _falso amico_ está bien dicho en ámbito lingüístico.


----------



## Neuromante

Mariaano tiene razón. Se trata del final de una carta y las otras sugerencias quedarían fuera de lugar.


----------



## traduttrice

¡Muchas Gracias!


----------



## fochetta

*--->   Stessa espressione, nuova domanda  <--*
​
Gentili amici
sto traducendo un articolo sulle celebrazioni per il XXV anniversario della morte di mons. Oscar Romero. Alla fine c'è questa frase:

"Que Monseñor –como le decimos sin más- nos traiga la deseada justicia tan necesaria en este pequeño país"

Traduzione 

"Che il Monsignore - come ormai lo chiamiamo - ci ottenga la desiderata giustizia tanto necessaria in questo piccolo paese.

Si tratta certo di un modo di dire molto diffuso, ma non l'ho trovato sul mio vocabolario. 
Grazie per l'aiuto.


----------



## Tomby

Attenzione questo non è una traduzione, è una indicazione: "_sin más_" esprime la idea che "tutto il mondo" lo chiama "Monsignore", unicamente così.
Spero di essere stato d’aiuto!
TT.


----------



## honeyheart

Secondo me significa che invece di chiamarlo "Monseñor Romero", lo chiamavano semplicemente "Monseñor" (come segno della confidenza che avevano con lui, credo).


----------



## gatogab

Tombatossals said:


> Attenzione questo non è una traduzione, è una indicazione: "_sin más_" esprime la idea che "tutto il mondo" lo chiama "Monsignore", unicamente così.
> Spero di essere stato d’aiuto!
> TT.


 


honeyheart said:


> Secondo me significa che invece di chiamarlo "Monseñor Romero", lo chiamavano semplicemente "Monseñor" (come segno della confidenza che avevano con lui, credo).


Per me, avete fatto BINGO! tutte due.
Era così conosciuto che bastaba chiamarlo _'Monsignore'._

"Che il Monsignore - come semplicemente lo chiamiamo - ci ottenga la desiderata giustizia tanto necessaria in questo piccolo paese.


----------



## ursu-lab

fochetta said:


> *--->   Stessa espressione, nuova domanda  <--*
> ​
> 
> 
> "Que Monseñor –como le decimos sin más- nos traiga la deseada justicia tan necesaria en este pequeño país"
> 
> Traduzione
> 
> "Che il Monsignore - come lo chiamiamo semplicemente - ci doni/elargisca/conceda/procuri l'agognata giustizia così necessaria/di così vitale importanza in questo piccolo paese.




"Sin más" in questo contesto in italiano si tradurrebbe con il francesismo "tout court", ma qui non è il caso.
Attenzione, perché quel verbo "ottenere" è un errore. Uno ottiene qualcosa per sé o per altri (nel senso di conseguire, raggiungere), non è un altro che ottiene qualcosa a te  (questa costruzione sintattica non esiste). Tra l'altro nell'originale c'era il verbo "traer", cioè genericamente "portare".

Non si capisce cosa deve fare il monsignore per portare la giustizia, per questo ti ho messo più verbi che non sono esattamente sinonimi.


----------



## honeyheart

ursu-lab said:


> Non si capisce cosa deve fare il monsignore per portare la giustizia


Visto que están conmemorando un aniversario de su muerte, supongo que estarán esperando que lo haga como un milagro, o algo así.


----------



## ursu-lab

Non l'avevo visto!  E non avevo nemmeno fatto caso che si trattava di Oscar Romero! Scusa!!!!


Ok, allora il verbo più da preghiera o supplica è "conceda", come "concedere una grazia".

Ma l'anniversario della sua morte, il XXX (è morto nel 1980), è stato più di un mese fa, no?


----------



## alicia85

*-->  Nuova domanda! <--*
​ 
*C*ome si traduce in italiano l'espressione *"sin más"* in queste due frasi?

1. cuando se ha caido en la cuenta de la diferencia existente entre esos dos estratos de ideas aparece, *sin más*, claro el diferente papel que juegan en nuestra vida.

2. la identidad de nombre es lo unico que estorba para distinguir dos cosas cuya disparidad brinca tan claramente ante nosotros *sin más* que usar frente a frente estos dos terminos........

*G*razie a tutti


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ciao alice85 e benvenuta al Forum 

La tua domanda ora si trova nel forum corretto (italiano-spagnolo).
Ti prego di aggiungere sempre un tuo tentativo di traduzione, come prevede l'uso della casa.
Grazie mille e buon proseguimento 

Laura
_Moderatrice_


----------



## honeyheart

alicia85 said:


> 1. cuando se ha caido en la cuenta de la diferencia existente entre esos dos estratos de ideas aparece, *sin más*, claro el diferente papel que juegan en nuestra vida.
> 
> 2. la identidad de nombre es lo unico que estorba para distinguir dos cosas cuya disparidad brinca tan claramente ante nosotros *sin más* que usar frente a frente estos dos terminos........


Perdón, pero la redacción de estas dos frases es deplorable.  Y los "sin más" que hay en ellas no encajan en el contexto.  Parecen dos oraciones (muy mal) traducidas de otro idioma.


----------



## alicia85

Angel.Aura said:


> Ciao alice85 e benvenuta al Forum
> 
> La tua domanda ora si trova nel forum corretto (italiano-spagnolo).
> Ti prego di aggiungere sempre un tuo tentativo di traduzione, come prevede l'uso della casa.
> Grazie mille e buon proseguimento
> 
> Laura
> _Moderatrice_



Ciao Laura 
scusa ma questa è la prima volta ke entro in questo forum quindi non sono ancora ben informata
aggiungerò un mio tentativo di traduzione ....
Alicia


----------



## alicia85

alicia85 said:


> *-->  Nuova domanda! <--*
> ​
> *C*ome si traduce in italiano l'espressione *"sin más"* in queste due frasi?
> 
> 1. cuando se ha caido en la cuenta de la diferencia existente entre esos dos estratos de ideas aparece, *sin más*, claro el diferente papel que juegan en nuestra vida.
> 
> 2. la identidad de nombre es lo unico que estorba para distinguir dos cosas cuya disparidad brinca tan claramente ante nosotros *sin más* que usar frente a frente estos dos terminos........
> 
> *G*razie a tutti



premetto che le due frasi sono tratte da un testo filosofico di Ortega y Gasset, cmq nel primo caso ho pensato di tradurre"  *sin más *" con "all'improvviso"; mentre nel secondo caso "*sin más " *con "senza aggiungere altro "
Aspetto una vostra risposta
Grazie


----------

